# Source for window castings?



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Is there anyone else that makes quality plastic window castings, besides Grandt Line? Their windows are nice but for some reason they're very large. The smallest 1/24th scale window they have is only slightly shorter than a door! Most of the older, rustic style buildings I'm modeling generally have smaller windows.

Some of the Grandt Line 1/48th scale windows will work, but tend to be too delicate.


I've checked some dollhouse suppliers but so far I've only seen wooden windows. I don't trust those to hold up well outdoors, and most of them are even bigger than the Grandt Line stuff.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Here is one source for window castings 

if you want to cast them your self 

http://www.jigstones.com/pages/catalog.html


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Colorado models has some.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

I will second what Jerry said, I have used some Colorado windows, very nice to work with 
tom h
[/i]


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Stoneworks has a line of windows and you might talk to Mary she may build a special size for you.
Dennis


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

Bertram Heyn
Precision products 
The Gingerbread house 
Jackson's miniatures
Modelbuilder's supply 
Oakridgehobbies


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray, 

Check these out. 
Scale Art Models. http://www.scaleartmodels.com/index.html 
Muella Scale models. http://www.muellascalemodels.com/index_files/Page458.htm 
Schomberg Scale Models http://www.schombergscalemodels.com/ 

Mike


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for the links! Several of those sources have items that could be useful to me. I especially like some of the Victorian windows from Jackson's Miniatures -- too bad there's no stateside source for those.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 10, 2008)

could ask handleyhouse.com as they are allready a Jackson's miniatures dealer, they should be able to get it for you.


----------

